# Do you need more monthly income?



## Lon (Sep 11, 2014)

Take a look at VANGUARD MANAGED PAYOUT FUND (VPGDX) I love it.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2014)

Nope.  Don't need any more.  Don't want to take a chance of maybe losing some of whatever I have now.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 11, 2014)

I've got too much income now. Don't know what to do with it all. :lol:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2014)

Heck, no. A shorter month would do the trick for me.


----------



## LogicsHere (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't need it, but I would never turn down a lottery win.


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 14, 2014)

The fund is made up of 75% stocks, 20% bonds and 5% commodities.   Not saying it is not a good fund, just pointing out it is not a conservative allocation. There are no free lunches.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 14, 2014)

My motto: do not put money in the stock market unless you can afford to lose it...


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> The fund is made up of 75% stocks, 20% bonds and 5% commodities.   Not saying it is not a good fund, just pointing out it is not a conservative allocation. There are no free lunches.



I would have to commend you for having a good allocation considering how the economy is performing. The Bulls seem to be happy at the present time, so having the majority of money in stocks is wise (for the moment). Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I've got too much income now. Don't know what to do with it all. :lol:



May I make a suggestion?


----------



## Bullie76 (Sep 14, 2014)

oldman said:


> I would have to commend you for having a good allocation considering how the economy is performing. The Bulls seem to be happy at the present time, so having the majority of money in stocks is wise (for the moment). Tomorrow is another day.



I was just commenting on the funds asset allocation. I don't own it. Perhaps your reply was for the op.


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> I was just commenting on the funds asset allocation. I don't own it. Perhaps your reply was for the op.



My bad. I thought you were invested at these levels, which I agreed with.


----------



## Coleman (Sep 15, 2014)

I need no more income. I could use a can of WD-40 for my knees.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 16, 2014)

That's a 25K minimum investment but no load. The trailing or SEC yield is only 5.83%, not the 8% many sights are showing, still not bad. 

I'm kind of anti Vanguard right now because they and others have been using or abusing yet more tax loopholes to avoid paying taxes yet you pay with not the cheapest transaction fee and/or fund fees & expenses.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/26/vanguard-lawsuit-idUSL4N0Q05JG20140726

Mutual Funds have been the target of fraud and price gouging charges for decades at this point. I use them. It all depends how you look at them or what that fund does for you or what you are looking for.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 17, 2014)

I've got some money in a guaranteed annuity which pays out quarterly regardless of what the market has done.  The amount is locked in every year and will not decrease, but will only increase.. It shifts the risk quite nicely.


----------

